

I sell services, what the $%# should I sell (Part 3) - reubenswartz
http://www.mimiran.com/proposals/i-sell-services-what-the-should-i-sell-part-3/

======
bdunn
I've worked on dozens of projects. And the ones that have sucked have always
been fixed bid projects.

I'm looking forward to seeing how I won't get burned when the client changes
their mind midway through :-) Seriously though, good article - though I'm
jaded and have my doubts - but kudos for putting this series together.

~~~
reubenswartz
I've had good and bad projects on both time and materials and fixed. The best
ones have generally been fixed. (Maybe because I hate the overhead of hourly.)

Stay tuned for part 4. I wouldn't say that people should always use this
approach, but there are some ways to make it work better, not just for you but
also for the customer. (This was originally supposed to be 1 post, then 2, but
it eventually got way too long.)

------
mkonda
I like the point that to deliver a solution you need to wrap up different
services that can otherwise "split" effective delivery of a project.

Looking forward to hearing about how to mitigate the risks of taking this
approach!

